# IBS-D / suicidal



## freyjacharlotte (Sep 8, 2017)

Hi guys,


----------



## letsgo (May 26, 2016)

Hi Freya, sorry to hear how down ibs is getting you, I think most of us here have probably had similar thoughts at some point, so you aren't alone. The thing to remember is that nothing lasts forever. Whatever you feel now, it may feel like it will never change, but please give it time rather than making hasty decisions.
With regards to the ibs, has the restrictive diet helped at all? If not then consider taking yourself off it, or at least bring some foods back into your diet.
Have you.tried over the counter meds like immodium? I take it when I've got something important coming up when a toilet may not be available and it works wonders.
If you really feel like there is nothing left to try then look at therapy. Therapists are there to take you seriously, unlike doctors who are over worked and see people like us as very low down on their scale, and want to get us out and move onto the next patient.
Hope you feel better, 
Ed


----------



## Candide (Jun 14, 2017)

Hey freyjacharlotte,

I know it won't cure your physical symptoms, but do you take any antidepressants?

You are very strong, please keep on fighting.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2017)

I always suffered from constipation and diarrhea, they took turns i guess, that was solved when i got my sigmoid colon removed and a rectopexy, it was strangulated thus blocking the normal feces transit, and the internal rectal intussusception didn´´t help. Now if i have diarrhea is because of food intolerance and all that, so they are expected and manageable.

I agree with you, your life is not easy at all, one of your options for now is to keep insisting with doctors and tests, you didn´t mention surgeons, specialized on the digestive system, upper part, lower, part, etc. Try to select them carefully, a lot of good and bad doctors out there. Keep hammering the nail until is fully inside.


----------



## Macaroni (Jul 7, 2002)

I hesitate giving advice since there are so many causes of IBS. I think the first step is to recognize whether your triggers are physical (problems in the digestive track) or mental (stress and anxiety: fight or flight syndrome).

If it is physical, have you considered fecal transplant?

If stress and anxiety, maybe try another doctor.


----------



## pennino1 (Sep 11, 2017)

I just posted this today. I figured it was easier to copy and paste it here so you could read it. I have dealt with this for 30+ years. I completely understand your pain and frustration. Do not give up!!

So I have never posted on any site prior to today. I have read extensively for years across these boards and am thankful for those who have. I am not a long winded person so I will just get to the point.

I am a 46 year old male 5 foot 8 inches tall

I have tried everything under the sun over the past 30 years to treat my debilitating IBS D. It has progressively gotten worse over the years to point where I was afraid to leave the house, or just so sick it wasn't even an option. It has affected my family tremendously.

Diets, pharmaceuticals, Chiro, Herbal, every medical test possible (some so embarrassing I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy), Mayo Clinic for two weeks, Witch doctor (seriously I think he was), functional medicine, you name it. I've tried it. Nothing ever had any effect of any kind.

Recently a Gastroenterologist suggested I try Viberzi and Lialda. The Lialda is for Colitis. Viberzi is a new medication for IBS D. I was going on a trip so I started with the Viberzi a week before I left to see how it affected me. I didnt want to make anything worse for my vacation. It really didnt have much of an effect, if any at all. I contintued to take it thoughout the next two weeks of vacation. When I got back I started the Lialda. I started to notice a change in my BM's. I continued both for about another week and then figured I would stop taking the Viberzi since it didnt seem to have any affect. I immediatly noticed that things went back to the way they were. So I started taking both again.

I have now been taking them both for about two months. I can honestly say that I am at least 75% better. Praise the Lord!!! I consider it a miricle (so does my wife). I have not felt this good in over 30 years. I am not perfect by any means. Still spend more time in the bathroom than I would like when I have to go, but what used to be 4-5 times before noon every day in extreme pain and suffering, is now one time a day without any pain or suffering. No bleeding or swelling or anything. Sorry I know thats gross, but it was awful. I could barely sit down many days it hurt so bad.

So in conclusion I would like to say that taking these in combination worked. Taking them on their own did not. I tried the 75mg Viberzi initially but was upgraded to the 100mg/one pill twice daily. It definitely worked better for me. I take the Lialda 1.2mg/two pills twice daily.

At my worst I was down to 128 pounds. Since taking these meds I have gained weight steadily (this is a good thing for me) and am now at 145 pounds. I should be about 155 at full health.

I take the time to write this knowing that this may not work for everyone, but it sure has changed my life. I am happy to answer any questions if I can. Hope is a wonderful thing...maybe this will keep some hope out there for all who are suffering. Just never give up trying.

One more note...I was never diagnosed with colitis. This new doctor just decided to try treating for it to see what would happen. I thought that was an important point.


----------



## Barney71 (Aug 1, 2017)

For anybody that is thinking about commiting suicide - don't do it, never do it!! I'm sure, that even if you die you will regret this decision in afterlife. No matter your faith or what, it's just unethical and unnatural for human to commit suicide. I won't tell you to be strong and live with this sh** that has came upon you. I know what you are talking about, because I was in the very same spot some time ago and I'm very glad that I never had the courage to actually do it. Life is harsh, life is sad and miserable, but you still have to make the most of it - to do so, you need to find a reason to live. What is your reason to live? What do you want to do? There is something that everyone wants to achieve in their lives. Everyone has some goal that he wants to pursue, if you don't have any, then find one- Be it love for your family, be it becoming successful in some area . I have set the goal for myself and this goal is enjoying the life as much as I can everyday. Of course I don't do it everyday, but at least I try to make me life more comfortable than it was before. Another important thing to realize is that everyone has some problems - most people have lesser problems than you, but there are also people that have bigger problems that you and yet they fight and they manage to live. If you really want to die though then at least don't die as a coward that nobody will remember and do things that are fun, extreme and satisfying, but are also dangerous and may lead to your death. If you want to die so badly, then why not die as a hero instead of a coward? Jump from a plane, go to Brazil and play soccer with people in favellas, go to Venezuela and help people overthrow their president. There is thousand of things you can, which will most likely lead to your death, but at least then you will die trying to achieve something that most people didn't have the guts to try. So, please - for the sake of humanity, don't be another coward who can't cope with his life and I'm saying it fully knowing about your problem that many of us here on this forum have.


----------



## ims99 (Sep 25, 2016)

i think you should take some anti depressants because im like you i have this ibs since childhood i had terrible spine injury and was operated since then this ibs have taken away joy from my life. i could not go out or work im confined to my apartment now, im 32 i cant believe i aged so fast but still its every day struggle i lost many friends due to it because i couldnt hang out at strange places with them, you should look at this video a bit 



 maybe it will bring something positive in you.


----------



## whendoesitend (Sep 25, 2017)

Probably reaching but has anyone had any luck with IBS-D, something that I haven't mentioned??

You vented, but you didn't provide specifics. We've all tried everything you've done, and probably some things you have not. So ... details on your regimen would be helpful.

If you have a plan to end your life, please don't talk to someone you know IRL, do that right now.

If you don't care if you live or die, that's not suicidal ... I'm not sure the right word ... but I get that a lot myself. I tinker with my brain chemistry using various supplements, sometimes I'm good, sometimes ... meh.

I bet if you provide some details you'll get some good suggestion.


----------



## Green Floyd (Aug 8, 2017)

Do not give up, please.

One day not long ago, I prayed to be shown a way to beat my ailments. This is what I found: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/339682-22-yrs-of-ibs-d-halted-with-first-dose-of-kratom/

Though I had ignored this for years, it suddenly just clicked the next time I read about it.

All I can say is that it's working for me, and I had what could be described as extreme IBS-D for 22 years.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2017)

Hi Freya,

Girl, I get it. I had IBS-D for 30 years which I believe was the result of eating bad chicken in the college food hall. There is some research that supports the link between some type of food borne disease and ISB-D. It's depressing and forces you to live a smaller life.

I will share what worked for me and I am in no way hawking the products I use....it just worked for me. First, let go of onions, garlic, processed foods, dairy products and flour. Next, I had my blood tested and the reading for Vit D was very low (8) where 30 is normal. I have never tolerated oral vitamins; they just seemed to sit on stomach. I tried a new vitamin delivery system called TESPO. Basically, the vitamins are in a disk that works a lot like a Keurig coffee machine. The powdered vitamins (NO Filler) drops down into a cup that adds water and then swirls it around to mix. Next I take a small scoop of Vital Reds (Dr. Guntry) with water. Last, I take Viberzi twice a day, after breakfast and dinner.

The vitamins cost about $2 a day and the Viberzi is about $20 for a 90 day supply on my insurance plan. For me I save money since I no longer buy Imodium, Xanax (and my Dr. was not thrilled in prescribing Vitamin X), or plan my driving routes on bathroom sites. I got my life back. I have one very regular and normal bowel movement a day with no sense of urgency. This freedom allows me to plan outdoor activities. This summer I walked the Pembrokeshire Coastal Path (184 miles) in 16 days knowing there were no bathrooms on the path. That's the other great benefit...feeling safe to engage in exercise.

The real message here is that I know you are suffering and I am cheering for your cure. Good luck and don't give up. There is a cure. Oh, one last thing....get rid of all the toxic people in your life.....right to the curb....right along with the people who enable your condition. They may appear supportive but just might like that you are a weaker version of you. Tomorrow (10/7/17) is National Inner Beauty Day and there is nothing more beautiful than a woman (or man) taking control of their body and mind. Remember they work for you.

Wishing you the very best.


----------



## steenie (Sep 23, 2012)

freyjacharlotte,.

Don't give up! You are stronger than you think.

for me it was a mixture of seeing my GP, a natropath and a dietitian that got me on track. And write EVERYTHING down no matter how small the food or symptom or stress is. It may help you find a pattern


----------



## Barney71 (Aug 1, 2017)

I can see that you already got a lot of great information here about not giving up. So tell us how your life looks like? I hope you didn't give up of course after everyone here presented you with such an amazing speech. There is much more to life, trust me - you just simply didn't discover it yet. Everyone of us has different moments in their lives, those good and those bad - what's very important here is to never give up, life is too beautiful for this. You need to find what you want to do, what you enjoy doing and simply start doing it. Life doesn't end yet, some people have harder time in achieving what they want and some have easier, but it's all up to you to live your life just like you want - despite IBS-D and all your problems that are killing you, you still can do it! Please give us some feedback here on how you feel now!


----------



## acrylic0528 (Oct 15, 2017)

Hello, I read all the responses to your post. I didn't see a response at all from you. I have had strong feelings of hopelessness around this

condition and am now experiencing the worst it has ever been. I have been dealing with this for twenty years. It was easy to ignore in the beginning. I always thought I was getting food poisoning from restaurants because of all my bathroom trips after a nice dinner out--but over time my friends started noticing that I was always the only one getting sick and we all ate the same food. The only relief I've had in twenty years happened a year ago: I got very ill from some antibiotics the doctor gave me for a urinary tract infection and was pretty much bed-ridden for 4-5 days. My daughter had to take care of me. I couldn't eat or drink anything but half a banana one day with sips of water...mostly nothing for several days...after that I was able to get up but was physically in pain from side effects of the antibiotics---then...over the next few weeks I realized I wasn't having any reaction whatsoever to any foods I was eating...one day, just to test it, I ate a Jello chocolate pudding--that would normally put me in the bathroom for hours...NOTHING happened...I was well for nearly a year....then, something has happened and I don't know what but now I am sick again worse than ever....My daughter suggests I take a few days off of food and kinda do the same thing as what happened when I took the antibiotics...Anyway, I see numerous youtube videos on helping with ibs so I guess I'll watch all of those...Another thing I'm trying is not to drink any fluids before/during/after a meal...I think coffee/water or whatever the beverage, really causes me a lot of trouble...I hope you hang in there...<3 take care, sincerely, from a similar 'boat'.


----------



## DesperateinTX (Oct 19, 2017)

First of all, suicide is never the answer so I hope that is just a cry for help. I came to this board because IBS-D is not something that is understood or easy to discuss. To make it even more "fun" I'm an avid exerciser and runner. This has been going on for years but it's getting worse. I have to get up at least 45 min before starting a run to try to "wait it out" before I leave the house for a run. Even with this wait, I've started wearing a pad because my movements are so watery that I can't even tell when they slip out so even if i could make it to a restroom I'm not aware when it happens every time. How embarrassing is that for an adult woman? I went to a GI dr and he did all the tests and said everything was normal...ok nope something's not normal if this is happening. He put me on prescriptions that didn't work Donnatol (which was really expensive with no generic), Equalactin with every meal, another combination of Cholestyramine powder and Hyoscyamine Sulfate Er twice a day. None of that helped and he had me try a low FODMAP diet which helped some so he said just stay on that. Well my understanding (and the paper he gave me explaining the diet said) was that you eliminated everthing then add back things one at a time to identify offending foods. I think he just got tired of dealing with me. I dropped all prescriptions and just went back to taking lots of Immodium which doesn't fix the problem but it helps as much as the prescriptions. I take it every night and more before I'm going to run the next morning. If I take 6-8, it "might" stop it but that's no guarantee. I know I need to see a different doctor but I was so frustrated with my last experience that I hesitate to do it again. Any tips for finding a doctor that will take this seriously and may actually help?


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

For many people with IBS-D they react with a long list of foods. Finding these is a challenge. Have you tried a food elimination diet ?

You basically start with very few, 'safe' foods (ones you know don't cause problems, like rice or boiled chicken, and then one at a time you introduce a new food and see if you react. It takes quite a bit of time, but in the end you find your foods that you react to, and then you can avoid those foods, very strictly.

After you have done this, then I would suggest trying different probiotics. You may eventually find one that helps to relieve some of your symptoms. It is different for everybody. One will work for one person and the next one it doesn't work. You have to experiment. This may help to reduce some of your symptoms.

Then, I would start learning as much as you can about the human microbiome. Damage to it is the root cause of your problems.


----------



## Frenchneedyou (Jun 10, 2017)

DesperateinTX said:


> First of all, suicide is never the answer so I hope that is just a cry for help. I came to this board because IBS-D is not something that is understood or easy to discuss. To make it even more "fun" I'm an avid exerciser and runner. This has been going on for years but it's getting worse. I have to get up at least 45 min before starting a run to try to "wait it out" before I leave the house for a run. Even with this wait, I've started wearing a pad because my movements are so watery that I can't even tell when they slip out so even if i could make it to a restroom I'm not aware when it happens every time. How embarrassing is that for an adult woman? I went to a GI dr and he did all the tests and said everything was normal...ok nope something's not normal if this is happening. He put me on prescriptions that didn't work Donnatol (which was really expensive with no generic), Equalactin with every meal, another combination of Cholestyramine powder and Hyoscyamine Sulfate Er twice a day. None of that helped and he had me try a low FODMAP diet which helped some so he said just stay on that. Well my understanding (and the paper he gave me explaining the diet said) was that you eliminated everthing then add back things one at a time to identify offending foods. I think he just got tired of dealing with me. I dropped all prescriptions and just went back to taking lots of Immodium which doesn't fix the problem but it helps as much as the prescriptions. I take it every night and more before I'm going to run the next morning. If I take 6-8, it "might" stop it but that's no guarantee. I know I need to see a different doctor but I was so frustrated with my last experience that I hesitate to do it again. Any tips for finding a doctor that will take this seriously and may actually help?


Did you do a breath test ?


----------

